# Boot- Festplattenprobleme Asus P4P800 SE Intel 865PE

## ank666

Hallo,

habe mir mal ein neues Board gekönnt, ein Asus P4P800 SE mit Intel 865PE Chipsatz, doch leider will es nicht tun,

also ich hab auf meinem alten Board den Kernel für das neue angepasst, sollte gehen.

Beim booten von der HDD einer Samsung 160GB mit 5400rpm ist die letzte Weisheit die er von sich gibt (sinngemäß)

```
hda host protected area => 1

hda lost interrupt
```

Beim booten von der LiveCD 2004.2 sagt er

```
hda: attached ide-disk driver.
```

dann ist er tot   :Sad: 

Mit Knoppix 3.6 bootet er wenigstens, ich habe eine normale P-ATA Platte keine S-ATA und auch kein RAID etc,

hat jemand ne Idee warum es net geht?

dmesg und lspci -v Ausgabe folgend später, wenn ich wieder @home bin.

cu

PS: In der SuSE Hardware DB steht bei Intel 865PERL Chipset

```
boot options: 

pci=bios acpi=force apic maxcpus=1 idebus=66 
```

Kann mir dafür bitte mal jemand die Lilo Append Zeile liefern?

----------

## ank666

lspci -vn

```
0000:00:00.0 0600: 8086:2570 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: 1043:80f2

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

   Capabilities: [e4] #09 [2106]

   Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 3.0

0000:00:01.0 0604: 8086:2571 (rev 02)

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 64

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64

   I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

   Memory behind bridge: fe900000-fe9fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e7f00000-f7efffff

0000:00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:24d2 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: 1043:80a6

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at ef00 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:24d4 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: 1043:80a6

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at ef20 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:24d7 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: 1043:80a6

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at ef40 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:24de (rev 02)

   Subsystem: 1043:80a6

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at ef80 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:24dd (rev 02) (prog-if 20)

   Subsystem: 1043:80a6

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   Memory at febffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] #0a [20a0]

0000:00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev c2)

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=64

   I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

   Memory behind bridge: fea00000-feafffff

0000:00:1f.0 0601: 8086:24d0 (rev 02)

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

0000:00:1f.1 0101: 8086:24db (rev 02) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

   Subsystem: 1043:80a6

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at eff0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at efe4 [size=4]

   I/O ports at efa8 [size=8]

   I/O ports at efe0 [size=4]

   I/O ports at ef60 [size=16]

   Memory at 10000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

0000:00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:24d3 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: 1043:80a6

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 17

   I/O ports at 0400 [size=32]

0000:00:1f.5 0401: 8086:24d5 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: 1043:80f3

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   I/O ports at e800 [size=256]

   I/O ports at ee80 [size=64]

   Memory at febff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

   Memory at febff400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

0000:01:00.0 0300: 1002:5159

   Subsystem: 148c:2081

   Flags: bus master, stepping, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

   Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

   I/O ports at c000 [size=256]

   Memory at fe9f0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Expansion ROM at fe9c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [58] AGP version 2.0

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

0000:02:05.0 0200: 11ab:4320 (rev 13)

   Subsystem: 1043:811a

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 22

   Memory at feafc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   I/O ports at d800 [size=256]

   Expansion ROM at feac0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data
```

dmesg

```
Debian prerelease)) #2 SMP Mo Aug 9 00:39:37 CEST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000ffb0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000ffb0000 - 000000000ffc0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000ffc0000 - 000000000fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff0000 - 0000000010000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

255MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

hm, page 000ff000 reserved twice.

hm, page 00100000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f1000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f2000 reserved twice.

On node 0 totalpages: 65456

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 61360 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

ACPI: RSDP (v002 ACPIAM                                    ) @ 0x000fad60

ACPI: XSDT (v001 A M I  OEMXSDT  0x03000426 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x0ffb0100

ACPI: FADT (v003 A M I  OEMFACP  0x03000426 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x0ffb0290

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x03000426 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x0ffb0390

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  OEMBIOS  0x03000426 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x0ffc0040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  A0049 A0049000 0x00000000 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 Pentium 4(tm) XEON(tm) APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x81] disabled)

Processor #129 invalid (max 16)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] global_irq_base[0x0])

IOAPIC[0]: Assigned apic_id 1

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, IRQ 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Kernel command line: ramdisk_size=100000 init=/etc/init lang=de apm=power-off vga=791 initrd=minirt24.gz nomce quiet BOOT_IMAGE=knoppix BOOT_IMAGE=linux24 2

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1603.681 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 3198.15 BogoMIPS

Memory: 254972k/261824k available (1406k kernel code, 6464k reserved, 574k data, 144k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

CPU:     After generic, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Checking for popad bug... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

CPU:     After generic, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.60GHz stepping 04

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 1463.38 usecs.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Error: only one processor found.

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 1-0, 1-16, 1-17, 1-18, 1-19, 1-20, 1-21, 1-22, 1-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1603.6189 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 100.2260 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 1002260, slice: 501130

CPU0<T0:1002256,T1:501120,D:6,S:501130,C:1002260>

Waiting on wait_init_idle (map = 0x0)

All processors have done init_idle

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

    ACPI-1133: *** Error: Method execution failed [\GPRW] (Node cff84ac0), AE_NOT_EXIST

    ACPI-1133: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRW] (Node cff84e80), AE_NOT_EXIST

    ACPI-0154: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRW] (Node cff84e80), AE_NOT_EXIST

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: System [ACPI] (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Transparent bridge - Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB/EB PCI Bridge

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 *6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

00:00:1f[A] -> 1-18 -> IRQ 18 level low

00:00:1f[B] -> 1-17 -> IRQ 17 level low

00:00:1d[A] -> 1-16 -> IRQ 16 level low

00:00:1d[B] -> 1-19 -> IRQ 19 level low

00:00:1d[D] -> 1-23 -> IRQ 23 level low

00:02:08[A] -> 1-20 -> IRQ 20 level low

00:02:09[A] -> 1-21 -> IRQ 21 level low

00:02:09[B] -> 1-22 -> IRQ 22 level low

number of MP IRQ sources: 15.

number of IO-APIC #1 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #1......

.... register #00: 01000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 01

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00178020

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 1

.......     : IO APIC version: 0020

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:   

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 001 01  0    1    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B9

 11 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B1

 12 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

 13 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C1

 14 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D1

 15 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D9

 16 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    E1

 17 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C9

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ20 -> 0:20

IRQ21 -> 0:21

IRQ22 -> 0:22

IRQ23 -> 0:23

.................................... done.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

VFS: Disk quotas vdquot_6.5.1

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe8000000, mapped to 0xd0816000, size 3072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=20

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5478

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 100000K size 1024 blocksize

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: 100% native mode on irq 18

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xef60-0xef67, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xef68-0xef6f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4081B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: SAMSUNG SV1604N, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0xeff0-0xeff7,0xefe6 on irq 18

ide1 at 0xefa8-0xefaf,0xefe2 on irq 18

hdc: attached ide-disk driver.

hdc: host protected area => 1

hdc: 312581808 sectors (160042 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63

Partition check:

 hdc: hdc1 hdc2 hdc3

ide: late registration of driver.

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

libata version 1.02 loaded.

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

Initializing Cryptographic API

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

Freeing initrd memory: 781k freed

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem).

hda: attached ide-scsi driver.

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: HL-DT-ST  Model: DVDRAM GSA-4081B  Rev: A100

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

aec671x_detect: 

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 2.05 

GDT: Found 0 PCI Storage RAID Controllers

megaraid: v1.18k (Release Date: Thu Aug 28 10:05:11 EDT 2003)

megaraid: no BIOS enabled.

DC390: 0 adapters found

Failed initialization of WD-7000 SCSI card!

Guestimating sector 312560384 for superblock

driver for Silicon Image(tm) Medley(tm) hardware version 0.0.1: No raid array found

Medley RAID: No usable RAID sets found

Promise Fasttrak(tm) Softwareraid driver 0.03beta: No raid array found

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 00:50:50 Aug  9 2004

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.0 to 64

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xef00, IRQ 16

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.1 to 64

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xef20, IRQ 19

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.2 to 64

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xef40, IRQ 18

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.3 to 64

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xef80, IRQ 16

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

hub.c: new USB device 00:1d.0-2, assigned address 2

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: SHARKOON  Model: USB DRIVE         Rev: 1.1Ï

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sda: 512000 512-byte hdwr sectors (262 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

 sda: sda1

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

hub.c: new USB device 00:1d.1-2, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x45e/0x1e) is not claimed by any active driver.

blk: queue c036660c, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

cloop: Initializing cloop v2.01

cloop: loaded (max 8 devices)

cloop: /cdrom/KNOPPIX/KNOPPIX: 30369 blocks, 65536 bytes/block, largest block is 65552 bytes.

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

Freeing unused kernel memory: 144k freed

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10f

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1)

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.

Databook TCIC-2 PCMCIA probe: not found.

usbdevfs: remount parameter error

usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

usb.c: registered new driver hid

usb-uhci.c: interrupt, status 3, frame# 1582

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer] on usb2:2.0

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP]

hw_random: RNG not detected

sk98lin: Network Device Driver v6.22

(C)Copyright 1999-2004 Marvell(R).

eth0: Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter

      PrefPort:A  RlmtMode:Check Link State

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 00:49:25 Aug  9 2004

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1f.5 to 64

i810: Intel ICH5 found at IO 0xee80 and 0xe800, MEM 0xfebff800 and 0xfebff400, IRQ 17

i810: Intel ICH5 mmio at 0xd0c57800 and 0xd0c59400

i810_audio: Primary codec has ID 0

i810_audio: Audio Controller supports 6 channels.

i810_audio: Defaulting to base 2 channel mode.

i810_audio: Resetting connection 0

i810_audio: Connection 0 with codec id 0

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: ADS117 (Unknown)

i810_audio: AC'97 codec 0 supports AMAP, total channels = 6

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: Detected an Intel(R) 865G, but could not find the secondary device. Assuming a non-integrated video card.

agpgart: Detected Intel(R) 865G chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

Adding Swap: 1052252k swap-space (priority -1)

eth0: network connection up using port A

    speed:           100

    autonegotiation: yes

    duplex mode:     full

    flowctrl:        symmetric

    irq moderation:  disabled

    scatter-gather:  enabled

eth0: network connection down

eth0: network connection up using port A

    speed:           100

    autonegotiation: yes

    duplex mode:     full

    flowctrl:        symmetric

    irq moderation:  disabled

    scatter-gather:  enabled
```

Ok, das die LiveCD 2004.2 nicht booten will liegt lt. einigen Threads wohl nicht an meiner Hardware, 

sondern scheint viel mehr ein Bug zu sein.

Jemand ne Idee warum er nicht booten kann, 

acpi=off noapic helfen bei mir auch nix

----------

## ank666

Falls sich das wirklich jemand durchliest und sich wundert,

habe inzwischen hda auf hdc umgeklemmt und anders Kabel getestet,

=> kein Erfolg.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Das Board kann ja auch S-ATA, können die Probleme daher kommen, 

hatte noch nie ein Board mit S-ATA unter Linux, brauche ich evtl. 

generischen SCSI Support, oder irgendwas für die S-ATA Controller, 

obwohl ich ihn ja gar nicht benutzen will (vorläufig)? 

Mir gehen auf jeden Fall langsam die Ideen aus, was ich noch probieren soll,

habe das BIOS 1.04 BETA 03 drauf, werde wohl mal auf 1.05 flashen.

----------

## Phlogiston

Hallo, ich habe so zimlich die gleichen Probleme mit einem MSI-NEO-V mit 848P und ICH5 Chipsatz. Die Kiste friert dauern ein, sei es live cd oder bereits installiertes System.

Kann mir jemand helfen? Bezüglich Bios einstellungen oder Boot Optionen? 

Ihr könnt mich auch gleich im ICQ kontaktieren  :Smile: 

----------

## EnricoHorn

 *ank666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Board kann ja auch S-ATA, können die Probleme daher kommen, 
> 
> hatte noch nie ein Board mit S-ATA unter Linux, brauche ich evtl. 
> ...

 

S-ATA läuft tatsächlich über SCSI. 

In der Kernel-Config unter "SCSI low level drivers" gibts "Serial ATA Support" und dort den "Intel PIIX/ICH SATA Support". Würd ich mal versuchen.

----------

## ank666

Also bei mir hatte es mit S-ATA nichts am Hut, 

waren ja schließlich IDE Platten.

Übrigens nach einem BIOS Update 

waren wirklich alle meine Probleme weg,

auch schon mal versucht Phlogiston?

----------

## Phlogiston

hmm nee, aber ich werd mal ein bios update suche... das ist meine lezte hoffnung...

----------

## Phlogiston

auch ein bios update hat nichts gebracht. Es ist zum heulen   :Confused: 

----------

## Phlogiston

 *ank666 wrote:*   

> Also bei mir hatte es mit S-ATA nichts am Hut, 
> 
> waren ja schließlich IDE Platten.
> 
> Übrigens nach einem BIOS Update 
> ...

 

hmm was für bios einstellungen hast du eigentlich? Ich sehe gerade dass er knoppix booten kann wenn ich nur p-ATA wähle und das im Legacy Modus laufen lasse... ansonsten friert er ein. Das Knoppix ist jedoch sehr alt, aber die neueste Version werde ich auch bald testen.

Ich bin für jeden Tipp äusserst dankbar

----------

## EnricoHorn

Hast du ne NVIDIA Grafikkarte?

Dann könnte es am Treiber von NVIDIA liegen. Die Lösung ist für X den nv Treiber zu nehmen (leider kein glx)

----------

## Phlogiston

Du redest da ziemlichen Müll   :Cool: 

Wenn ich die ***** Kiste nicht mal booten kann, was soll das bitte mit dem nvidia treiber zu tun haben??? 

Sorry aber bin leider langsam ziemlich genervt durch die ganze Sache....

----------

## EnricoHorn

Ok Ok

Dann hab ich den Halbsatz "Die Kiste friert dauernd ein" falsch verstanden.

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## Phlogiston

ja schon oke... irgendwie komme ich einfach nicht weiter... 

please help

/edit: 

wievil hat das ganze wohl mit dem zu tun?

```

Intel ICH5, ICH5-R, ICH6

Summary: No TCQ/NCQ. Looks like a PATA controller, but with a few added, non-standard SATA port controls. Hardware does not support hotplug. "Coldplug" support is potentially feasible.

libata driver status: Production, but see issue #2, #3. Recently work on issue #2 has improved the state of that issue.

drivers/ide driver status: Production, but see issue #1, #2.

Issue #1: Depending on BIOS settings, IDE driver (not libata) may lock up computer when probing drives.

Issue #2: Excessive interrupts are seen in some configurations. This should be fixed in libata, but also needs fixing in the IDE driver.

Issue #3: "Enhanced mode" or "SATA-only mode" may need to be set in BIOS. 

```

----------

## EnricoHorn

Welchen Kernel benutzt Du doch gleich?

----------

## Phlogiston

Ich benutze die kernel von den live cd's... (logischerweise) 

Nun zu erwähnen.

Ich habe es mit dem ersten board geschafft ein gentoo zu installieren. Dieses ist jedoch irgendwie eingegangen, weil es plözlich meine tastatur nicht mehr beachtet hat. Nun habe ich es ausgetauscht. Seitdem komme ich nicht mal mehr mit ner live cd auf system.

Auf dem Installierten habe ich 2.6.8.1-nitro5 und -nitro6, mit welchen es zuvor auch geklappt hat. 

Wahrscheinlich werde ich dieses hässliche Board nochmals austauschen, oder gleich ein anderes nehmen.

----------

## Phlogiston

also ich habe es mal mit knoppix versucht, jedoch erfolglos. Mit jeglichen Bios Einstellungen hängt er sich früher oder später auf.

 :Confused: 

----------

## Phlogiston

neues Board brachte teilweise eine Besserung:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1676604#1676604

----------

## ank666

Ach verdammt, jetzt bootet die Kiste überhaupt nicht mehr, 

bleibt gleich beim Asus BIOS Screen stehen.

Hätte ich das Board doch bloß gleich ausgetauscht, aber nein...

----------

